# Ghost knife is dying please help



## Kaydenshriver (May 24, 2016)

I came home from work and my ghost knife is dying... He was fine yesterday and now he's covered in a white film and has burns all over his body. He's also just laying at the bottom breathing hard. What's wrong with him and how do I treat it? All of the other fish in my tank are fine.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Do you regularly vacuum your gravel when you change water? And what's your water change schedule? What are your water parameters (it would be better if we had actual PPM measurements rather than the generic statement "my water is fine"). For your water testing, are you using strips, or a liquid kit? What's your feeding schedule? How big is the tank, and what other occupants are in it? Lastly, how old is your knife?

I would do an IMMEDIATE 50% water change, vacuum your gravel, and make sure you dechlorinate the new water before it goes in the tank. If you use a python, you can pre-treat the tank with dechlorinator before you fill your tank.

And finally, call your water company and ask if they have changed anything in the last few weeks. When I used to live in Utah, in the winter and spring we would get our water from snow melt and water parameters were great, but in the summer and fall they switched to wells, and the alkalinity of the water went through the roof.


----------

